# MTB Festival Willingen



## AWMole (2. Juni 2003)

Moin moin...

Wer aus Norddeutschland fährt ebenfalls zum Festival nach 
Willingen vom 13. - 15. Juni 2003 ???

Wir sind zu 5 das heißt also:

AWMole (Alex)
MrSchnabel (Ingo)
mein Kumpel Carsten
und Andi
Ingo's Kumpel Sven

also wer Lust hat noch mit aufzuspringen kann sich gerne anschliessen. Wir fahren am 13.06 um 08:00 an der Abfahrt Soltau Ost und wollen so gegen 11.30 Uhr in Willingen sein (wennwirhoffentlichnichtinstaugeratenwerden) !!


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Kaiowana (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo auch,
wir werden auch mit einigen Bikern nach Willingen fahren. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja dort.
Fährst Du auch den Marathon mit? Wenn ja, welche Strecke?

Gruß
Kaiowana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWMole (2. Juni 2003)

Neee den Marathon fahr ich nicht mit aber MrSchneabel und sein Kumpel wollten den fahren !!! Weis aber nicht welche Strecke na gut vielleicht meldet er sich hier auch noch zu Wort, oder schreib ihm ne PM. 

Ingo fährt seit gestern wieder, wir waren in den HaBes, 4 Mann und keine Ahnung ;-) also sind wir Kreuz ind Quer durch die Pampa gefahren hat aber super feetz gemacht !!


----------



## Holzfeller (3. Juni 2003)

Wie werden wie jedes Jahr mit ungefähr 15 Leuten aus Nienburg und Hannover anrollen , um in Willingen abzufeiern.
Marathon? unser Spruch ist seit 6 Jahren" und nächstes Jahr fahren wir eine Tour mit"
Also wo der Lärm am grössten ist sind wir und wenn nicht liegen wir auf dem Ettelsberg .
Allen ein supergeiles, trockenes, sonniges Willingen.
see ya.


----------



## AWMole (3. Juni 2003)

Ja supi ich denke man sieht sich...

Es gibt ja immer noch ein eindeutiges Erkennungszeichen, das wäre das IBC-Biketrikot !!!!


----------



## MrSchnabel (3. Juni 2003)

Schnabel is back...

so zu guter letzt wollte ich auch mal meinen sennef dazu geben. biken war geil, kondi is ********, mara in willingen kleine runde wird schon passen und grüße an alle...

vielleicht biete ich ja noch die we tour durch die heide an...

viel spasso noches...

cya


----------



## AWMole (3. Juni 2003)

tztztztztz
sach ich doch ES meldet sich zurück !!!!

Inge mit Donnerstag hat übrigens hingehauen, hast Mail, sachste den andern Bescheid ?


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2003)

Hey, 

dann treffen wir uns bestimmt im Stau, oder??

Wer ist da noch aus Hannover??

Aber vielleicht fahre ich schon am Do. 12.6. runter - gutes Plätzchen sichern. Ich habe am Fr. eh frei, freu      

Hoffentlich wird gutes Wetter - Fahre den Marathon mit und bei Regen macht es bestimmt keinen Spaß   2 Tage vorher kein Problem, dann sind die Trails schön muddy 

Kann evtl. noch jemanden mitnehmen - Hat jemand interesse?? Werde Zelten oder im Bus schlafen - kann ich noch nicht genau sagen - Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren -


Schöne Grüße


----------



## AWMole (4. Juni 2003)

Moin...
also wir 5 Zelten alle, kannst mir ja mal deine Handynummer per PM zukommen lassen, dann können wir vor Ort telefonieren, um uns dann wirklich zu treffen !!!


----------



## Hitzi (4. Juni 2003)

@ AWMole 

PM ist raus..... 

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## iglg (5. Juni 2003)

wir (Frau Tochter und ich) fahren Freitag mittag los.

Treffen uns dort aber mit Familie und Bekannten (Bruder, Vater). 
Deshalb werde ich wohl nicht abkömmlich für IBC-Treffen sein.

Marathon fahre ich natürlich mit. Mal sehen, ob sich das viele Training auch in einer guten Zeit auf der mittleren Runde niederschlägt.

Und hoffentlich hält das Bike ! Am Gardasee musste ich leider wegen Defekts kurz nach dem Einstieg in die mittlere Runde aussteigen und ins Ziel s c h i e b e n .


Also viel Spaß Euch allen, sicher sieht man sich auf der Pasta-Party ?!

Grüße aus Lüneburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (6. Juni 2003)

FL ist auch am Start genauso einige aus KI

So denn!


----------



## AWMole (6. Juni 2003)

Tach Sach...

für alle ist das Erkennungszeichen natürlich IBC-Trickot oder habt ihr keins ??    

Ansonsten  chreibt mir ne PM mit eurer Handynummer ich melde mich dann allerspätestens live vom Festival aus


----------



## schlaffi (9. Juni 2003)

wir also einige leute aus dem HARZ und umland werden auch da sein .... Man erkennt sich ja am Hemdchen , oder ?


----------



## AWMole (10. Juni 2003)

Jooooooo

mein reden, dann also bis zum MTB-Festival !!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (11. Juni 2003)

Morgen Nachmittag geht es los !!!      

Endlich !

Sachen sind gepackt - Auto getankt und dann geht es los     

Wir sehen uns in Willingen

PM´s sind raus......

Vor der Abfahrt checke ich nochmals PM Eingang 

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Beppo (12. Juni 2003)

Moin Moin, 

...ich wünsch´Euch denn mal viel Spaß und so...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (12. Juni 2003)

iglg, pack dein Schlauch diesmal woanders hin !


----------



## MrSchnabel (16. Juni 2003)

Ja, schade, war viel zu kurz, aber verdammt noch mal ne geile Sache. Willingen, u best place on earth 

--
Marathon

Kurze Runde(52,66km / 1293hm):
->IronGunD: 2:59
->Sven: 3:14
->Schnabel: 3:17

Große Runde(129km / 3282hm):
->Badehose: 6:36

--

Willingen is nu leider aus, aber VulkanBike is ja noch 

Cyaaaaa


----------



## Kaiowana (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> *Ja, schade, war viel zu kurz, aber verdammt noch mal ne geile Sache. Willingen, u best place on earth
> 
> --
> ...


Hi,
da fehlt dann aber noch der gute Tracer mit 2:43 und ich mit 2:40 auf der kurzen Runde.


----------



## Rabbit (17. Juni 2003)

Mein Kompliment an alle Marathonteilnehmer, ob kurz oder lang, tief oder hoch, links oder rechts ...


----------



## Kaiowana (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Mein Kompliment an alle Marathonteilnehmer, ob kurz oder lang, tief oder hoch, links oder rechts ...
> *


Danke danke für die Blumen.
Nun heißt es aber wieder trainieren, denn unseren Urlaub werden wir am Gardasee und in Saalbach Hinterglemm verbringen. Und da gerade zu dieser Zeit auch in Saalbach ein Marathon veranstaltet wird (welch ein Zufall), werde ich wohl auch dort starten. 
Hier mal ein Link dazu Worldgames Mountainbike


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Juni 2003)

Moin Moin,

wenn Du so weitermachst, traue ich mich bald nicht mehr, mit Dir auf Tour zu gehen....  

Wenn Du mir jedoch mitteilen könntest, wo man die schönen Muskelupgradekits á la Anatomie 2 käuflich erwerben kann...  

Herzlichen Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Kaiowana (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Moin Moin,
> 
> wenn Du so weitermachst, traue ich mich bald nicht mehr, mit Dir auf Tour zu gehen....
> ...


Hehe, das ist ganz einfach, man muß ein bißchen radeln und der Rest kommt von selbst.
Wann wollen wir eigentlich mal wieder fahren? Paßt es Euch nächste Woche? Laß uns mal bis zum Wochenende telefonieren.


----------



## Buddy (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaiowana _
> *
> Hehe, das ist ganz einfach, man muß ein bißchen radeln und der Rest kommt von selbst.
> Wann wollen wir eigentlich mal wieder fahren? Paßt es Euch nächste Woche? Laß uns mal bis zum Wochenende telefonieren. *



Wenn ihr mal ne ruhige Tour durch die HaBe machen wollt, sagt mal Bescheid, ich und ein Kumpel würden dann auch gern mitkommen, wenn das ok ist  Er ist nämlich noch recht frisch, da sind die "normalen" Touren vllt noch etwas zu schnell...


----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2003)

@MIRA  Danke für die guten Wünsche, diesmal hatte ich 2 Schläuche, 1 getestete Luftpumpe und neues Flickzeug ! (Man wird ja vorsichtig)
Hat aber alles gehalten und das Training hat sich gelohnt :

Zieldurchfahrt nach kleiner Runde : 2:34
Endzeit nach mittlerer Runde (93 km lt. HAC)  : 5:20 nach 6:09 in 2002.
Bin voll zufrieden. Allerdings waren gegen Ende die Beine doch schwer -- noch mehr Training in den HaBes tut not.

KLasse war, das man endlich mal wieder einen Marathon bei bestem Wetter fahren konnte.

Schnelle Abfahrten auf trockenem Schotter und mal keine glatten Wurzeln : SUPER

Bis demnächst

Ingo


----------



## Bischi (17. Juni 2003)

Ihr habt Quen vergessen  

2:04 h --> 52,66 km  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Ihr habt Quen vergessen
> 
> 2:04 h --> 52,66 km
> ...






2:04 : Kaum zu glauben, dass jemand, der nördlich des Harzes wohnt so eine Zeit schafft. Echt KLASSE- Glückwunsch


----------

